# Beater gondola



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I converted another Bachmann flat into a really beat wood gondola using wood from an old redwood gate. I used the Bachmann undersides, then built the deck and sides using my old wood and some Ozark and homemade bits painted to look really rusted:










After assembly, here are the final results:


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn nice job. As I look at all these projects in narrow guage I kinda get drawn to the narrow side. Good thing I don't have room for a dedicated shop, cause I'd be sure to go over the edge then.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice that your wood was pre-weathered for you! Gives just the right effect. 

Larry


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool looking car!!!


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Love it! GOOD JOB!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris:
Look forward to seeing it next year.
Chip


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks well maintained and earning its keep to me. Good job.

Bob


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great!! How did it get weathered on both sides? Unless it was a very thin gate?


----------

